# Canon T2i stolen, should I buy a 5D mkii?



## slapshot36227 (Jun 10, 2012)

I've done a lot of research, but most of what I found focused on video quality. So here goes:

I recently got my Canon Rebel T2i w/15-85mm stolen... I was really happy with this body/lens combination and was considering upgrading instead of replacing. I was surprised when I saw that the price of purchasing the T2i and 15-85mm brand new is only about $500 less than a 5D mkii and 24-105mm used.

I know there will be better ISO performance and quality from the 5D mkii under normal circumstances, but I was wondering about the autofocus systems. I know the mkii was lacking compared to the mkiii but how would it compare to the T2i? Would you recommend this upgrade? What other improvements will I notice and what features/advantages from the T2i will I miss?

Thanks,
Zach

P.S. the ergonomics and shutter sound are a huge plus for me, so as long as the T2i w/15-85 doesn't have any huge advantages over the 5D mkii I think I will go with the 5D.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 10, 2012)

The 5D II essentially has the same focusing system as the T2i.  "Technically" the 5D II has some hidden focus-assist points that you can't see.  What you do see is the same 9 point AF focus pattern where only the center point is a cross-type point.  

The 5D II isn't a camera designed for high-speed shooting, so it's less of a priority -- but it did get a lot of complaints that the 7D and 60D got better focusing systems and a 60D debuted at half the price of a 5D II.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 10, 2012)

You wont miss anything from the T2i except the smaller size and the cheaper price


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a comparison Canon 5D Mark II vs T2i
According to this you won't be missing much the 5d mk 2 is a much better camera in pretty much every aspect. Plus you get full frame and better low light performance. Go for it.


----------

